
The Birth of the Pastoral Corporation - anarbadalov
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/birth-of-pastoral-corporation/
======
cjf4
I appreciate the historical perspective on US suburbanization here as a
welcome and more substantial reprieve from the "stupid lazy Americans and
their stupid cars" takes that tend to dominate these types of discussions.

